# working from home in Germany on blue card



## satish90 (10 mo ago)

can non-EU blue card holders work from their homes in Germany for their German employers?

or does the immigration office require job contracts to be such that blue-card employees have to go to the office to work?

if the immigration office finds out that the employee is planning to work from her/his home within Germany (this information can be written in the job contract/offer letter), can they reject the blue card?

I am sure tons of people on blue cards were working from home during the pandemic, but they might have made exceptions only because of the pandemic. Will that practice be allowed going forward?

Thank you!


----------



## *Sunshine* (Mar 13, 2016)

satish90 said:


> can non-EU blue card holders work from their homes in Germany for their German employers?


Yes, there are no rules requiring a minimum number of hours in the office.


----------



## satish90 (10 mo ago)

*Sunshine* said:


> Yes, there are no rules requiring a minimum number of hours in the office.


thanks, but what about the contract part?
companies these days are giving different work contracts for remote or work from home employees.
could that become grounds for rejecting the blue card if it mentions that the work will not require coming into the office?


----------

